# Hearse And Horse



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Horse Skeleton And Hearse


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Oh, yeah! The hearse driver looks like he might be the one responsible for the corpse being in the hearse! Nice job on the horse skelly - is the skull authentic?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Way cool!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Great job on the props.

A Confederate flag in Michigan?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm with Otaku - that driver has had one too many The horse is clearly much more sober.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

They all look amazing!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What have you been feeding that horse? I think he needs more of it. Great looking prop. Love the hearse.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow! That is just fabulous! I have wanted one of these for years, but just don't have the storage room for one - I'm jealous of ya!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

good job! you can haul the bodies to me and I can burn them up!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Now that we can buy a skeleton horse, everyone will be trying to figure out how to make horse drawn hearses like yours.


----------

